# i will be posting some first time use reviews Zencut Green zen cut Plotter



## twistedmonkey

hi all. ive talked to uscutters and the gentelmen i spoke told me some positives and negatives of the new zencut green. i thinik for the price i will take a shot and buy one this week. compared to roland prise is almost half and has almost the same features. i am very curious how this machine will operate. i did have a roland loved it but was little too pricy for me. i will post my reviews soon. i will only be testing on couple diff material so along the way i will refresh my reviews. there seems to be no info on the web about this machine at all so i hope my reviews will help the new vinyl cutter buyers  have a good week all. please share any info you guys might have on this machine.


----------



## Rodney

I've never heard of this machine. Where are you getting it from?


----------



## twistedmonkey

hi rodney i have multiple uscutters and the other day i was checking for updates and i saw this machine at their website. it has servo motor registration mark and 600 grams of force not bad for a reduced price for 799  i think its worth trying. i started doing more and more opaque so i need to do contour cut. i had the roland but i sold it so now i wanna buy another machine but dont have enough fund. i am still not sure i cant find any info online at all but some forum site i found someone mentioning its just a renames jaguar gcc i am not sure what that is. i am going to reserach more for the nest 2 days before i order so if anyone comes to any info please share.


----------



## sds357

I saw this machine on the us cutter website about 2 weeks ago and I've been very interested in it also. I would pretty much only get it for its optical registration capabilities, so I would really like to know how well it works.

I was also wondering if I can print registration marks on any size paper and have it work for contour cutting. Since I have a wide format printer I can easily make larger transfers than 8.5 x 11.


----------



## twistedmonkey

i talked to les at uscutters he gave me some info . he said it comes with signcut software tell u the truth i dont have use for that software because i mainly use corel and some other sign software . he told me it reads registration marks on printed media i am assuming he meany any size uptp 24 because thats the maxiumum this machine can do. he said it comes with corel and ai plugins. also you still need to create cut lines for the images. you should call him to get more info before u buy. i think i will wait another week for some more research than buy.


----------



## bReed

Rodney said:


> I've never heard of this machine. Where are you getting it from?


 Neither have i.


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> i talked to les at uscutters he gave me some info . he said it comes with signcut software tell u the truth i dont have use for that software because i mainly use corel and some other sign software . he told me it reads registration marks on printed media i am assuming he meany any size uptp 24 because thats the maxiumum this machine can do. he said it comes with corel and ai plugins. also you still need to create cut lines for the images. you should call him to get more info before u buy. i think i will wait another week for some more research than buy.


You're a braver man than I if you want to throw the dice on a new $800 import cutter. USCutter just started selling this model last month and have not seen any feedback or reviews anywhere yet.


----------



## twistedmonkey

i know lol thats wjay i started the thread see if anyone used or knows anything about it. i was getting the copam 2500 but has no optical eye but a great machine, this one seems to be a solid machine too. i really dont know lol im confused now . but the guy at uscutter told me 30 day money back guarantee so what do i have to loose. if it turns out good ill keep it if its crap than i send it back. at least we will have a product review from poor old me lol . have a good day all


----------



## RUSSGAIL

Good thinking Mike, and thanks for the post.


----------



## theflowerboxx

It's a GCC cutter so if you trust that brand then I'd say you'd like this model.


----------



## twistedmonkey

im confused with one issue. the guy told me roland uses old technology $%^&* what is that mean? he said the technologu in this machine is better and new than roland gx 24. i thought roland was the best out there. any thought on this anyone?


----------



## charles95405

GX24 is a good machine, but it is not the cadilac of cutters...it is slower than a lot, has only 250g down force. For a while it was the only under 2k cutter with optic eye..For 1k difference and 30 day money back...why not?


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> im confused with one issue. the guy told me roland uses old technology $%^&* what is that mean? he said the technologu in this machine is better and new than roland gx 24. i thought roland was the best out there. any thought on this anyone?


Be careful with questions and answers from USCutter. They could be pushing this machine over name brand cutters. I suspect there is quite a bit more profit for them to be made on their own import cutter vs name brand.


----------



## Nvr2Old

charles95405 said:


> GX24 is a good machine, but it is not the cadilac of cutters...it is slower than a lot, has only 250g down force. For a while it was the only under 2k cutter with optic eye..For 1k difference and 30 day money back...why not?


Might want to check into the 30 day warranty freight policy. May or may not be worth it depending on the small print.


----------



## twistedmonkey

ok everyone i just ordered my zencut green. Shipping was only 10$ not bad. probobly will take 3-4 days go get. i will start testing the machine asap i get it and post my first impressions. I hope i didnt waste 800$ lol if it turns out as good as they say i saved 200$. good luck to me hahaha. My only concern is software setup hope fully its easy. have a good week all.


----------



## sds357

Cool, I can't wait for your review and experiences. It will help me make my decision easier.


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> ok everyone i just ordered my zencut green. Shipping was only 10$ not bad. probobly will take 3-4 days go get. i will start testing the machine asap i get it and post my first impressions. I hope i didnt waste 800$ lol if it turns out as good as they say i saved 200$. good luck to me hahaha. My only concern is software setup hope fully its easy. have a good week all.


Software setup? Are you going to use your own cut program or use the included 1 year subscription to Signcut. 
usb or com port?


----------



## twistedmonkey

i am thinking about using my signgo pro it has print and cut feature also i have corel i donno how it works but worst case i will have to use signcut i guess. i hate that software i donno why lol but wasnt easy to use with the laserpoint 24 before.


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> i am thinking about using my signgo pro it has print and cut feature also i have corel i donno how it works but worst case i will have to use signcut i guess. i hate that software i donno why lol but wasnt easy to use with the laserpoint 24 before.


If it's any consolation, the latest version of Signcut Pro isn't all that bad.
I use a usb RS232 adapter cable instead of the printer? usb port on my LP24, SC Pro works pretty good now.


----------



## twistedmonkey

we will see how it works. ill update the thread as sson as i get the machine. i will also post a video as well. sound, speed and etc. have a good week all.


----------



## flamer

Uscutter must be nuts, they are selling off the zencut black 24inch for 899 USD on ebay, 300 less than their website lists. someone is going to get themselves a bargain. USCutter ZenCut 24" Vinyl Cutter w/ Stand + Basket *NIB - eBay Cutters- Wide Format, Plotters, Wide Format Printing, Printing Graphic Arts, Business Industrial. (end time 12-Mar-10 08:46:30 AEDST)


----------



## Nvr2Old

flamer said:


> Uscutter must be nuts, they are selling off the zencut black 24inch for 899 USD on ebay, 300 less than their website lists. someone is going to get themselves a bargain. USCutter ZenCut 24" Vinyl Cutter w/ Stand + Basket *NIB - eBay Cutters- Wide Format, Plotters, Wide Format Printing, Printing Graphic Arts, Business Industrial. (end time 12-Mar-10 08:46:30 AEDST)


The reason they offer most of their machines at auction for less then retail is 90 day warranty on ebay vs. 1-2 years if purchased at USCutter site.


----------



## sailorpatp

Nvr2Old said:


> The reason they offer most of their machines at auction for less then retail is 90 day warranty on ebay vs. 1-2 years if purchased at USCutter site.


The auction says 3 years on the warranty.
It also says 90 days?


----------



## Nvr2Old

This is cut and paste from the auction link above......
Contour Cutting Capability-The optical eye can scan for printed registration marks, allowing a user to cut out previously PRINTED images. NOTE: The ZenCut black is NOT a printer.
Tangential Cornering- the blade will LIFT UP, turn and drop back down around corners. This makes for very clean corner cuts. Also useful for creating 'pounce' cuts.
Includes an installation CD containing drivers, a CorelDRAW plug-in, plotter ready clipart images, and MORE!
Comes with a 90-Day WARRANTY!
I think the 3 year warranty was a reprint from their web site


----------



## Nvr2Old

Ok, this is messed up, I sent a question to USCutter about the warranty on the Zen Cut Black listed on ebay, here is the answer they sent......

"sorry they copied the wrong info, that machine usually comes with 3 years from our website but has a higher price, the ones on ebay should have 1 year warranty for a lower price. i apologize for the confusion. you can also contact us at:
1-888-298-8143 
support.uscutter.com"

I guess neither 90 days or 3 years as stated in the auction was correct.


----------



## twistedmonkey

hey guys did you check the shipping  its 400$ so its the same 900$+400= 1300 not 899


----------



## sailorpatp

twistedmonkey said:


> hey guys did you check the shipping  its 400$ so its the same 900$+400= 1300 not 899


Same thing....messed up!
Change the address to USA and it is free shipping.


----------



## nsoccerb21

That shipping is to Australia. It says free shipping to the lower 48.


----------



## Genkboy

I've been looking at these very heavily. 
Any news on the green machine? 

I have zero knowledge about cutters, but everyone I talk to says servo motors and friction fed. 

I'm anxious to hear what you found out on your purchase twisted. 

Looks like they finally updated their listing.. $899 free shipping the lower 48, and a one year warranty.


----------



## twistedmonkey

i have not received the green zen cut yet i am waiting east cost got bad snow so its delayed. but i am exteramly ticked off already. i talked to the gentelman on the phone for a while and they said there is nothing they can do on the green machine meaning including the stand for 799 so i said np and i ordered. now they have the better faster machine with stand for 899 with free shipping. i dont get it. 1199 on website now its 899 with stand and etc. it was 1399 onsale for 1199 on their website. if there was no room to play meaining reduce price or give stand for free. how come the 1199 on sale item is beeing offered for 899 with all that extras. its very intresting i own almost 12 cutters all from same company and they know this. im excited about trying the new machine but bitter about this sale of the black series on ebay. sorry i just had to vent a little bit. lol  i also wrote an email to the gentelman i purhased it from. i wann see what he has to say about this.


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> i have not received the green zen cut yet i am waiting east cost got bad snow so its delayed. but i am exteramly ticked off already. i talked to the gentelman on the phone for a while and they said there is nothing they can do on the green machine meaning including the stand for 799 so i said np and i ordered. now they have the better faster machine with stand for 899 with free shipping. i dont get it. 1199 on website now its 899 with stand and etc. it was 1399 onsale for 1199 on their website. if there was no room to play meaining reduce price or give stand for free. how come the 1199 on sale item is beeing offered for 899 with all that extras. its very intresting i own almost 12 cutters all from same company and they know this. im excited about trying the new machine but bitter about this sale of the black series on ebay. sorry i just had to vent a little bit. lol  i also wrote an email to the gentelman i purhased it from. i wann see what he has to say about this.


Mike,
Sorry to hear about the upgrade problem, at least the warranty is better when ordering from the web site.


----------



## twistedmonkey

i am just curious what the guy is going to say. thats my consolation  saying something and doing something on the other side is little messed up. 


Nvr2Old said:


> Mike,
> If it's any consolation, at least the warranty is better when ordering from the web site.


----------



## Genkboy

Well, don't raise to many hairs on their neck about that price.

I'd like to cash in on that $899 with free shipping.. 
That is assuming you like the value model well enough.
I suppose your review won't really be apples to apples considering the 899 version has a servo motor.

I'm worried most about tracking issues.

Twisted, you have so many UScutters what would your advice be. I don't want to hold off on that price too long... and then watch them go up!


----------



## twistedmonkey

genkboy i didnt receive mt zen cut green yet . east cost had snow so delivery is delayed. if you are buying us cutter i love the pcut creation. its perfect for its price. i dont like the laserpoint 24 that much . but it feel more stronger than the pcut creation. you can get it on ebay for 300$ it pays off after 2 jobs lol i have small kiosks at the malls thats why i have so many . i wish i can help you with the zencut but i didnt even test it yet to share my opinions.


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> genkboy i didnt receive mt zen cut green yet . east cost had snow so delivery is delayed. if you are buying us cutter i love the pcut creation. its perfect for its price. i dont like the laserpoint 24 that much . but it feel more stronger than the pcut creation. you can get it on ebay for 300$ it pays off after 2 jobs lol i have small kiosks at the malls thats why i have so many . i wish i can help you with the zencut but i didnt even test it yet to share my opinions.


I'm pretty sure a pcut 630 is basically the same machine as a Laserpoint 24, except minus the laser alignment. Why do you prefer the pcut?


----------



## Genkboy

Well, I made the plunge last night.

With a one year warranty, where could a guy go wrong? I'm just starting out in this cutting endeavor, and have absolutely no idea how to run one of these things. So if I can't break it, and it seems to work good, that means it will be a pretty good machine... right!?! HAHA! Of course that can be a double edged blade... if I can't get it working right, it might be more than just operator error, and I couldn't tell the difference... hmm?

Twisted, I would still like to see what you think about your green model when it comes in... especially since you have the experience you do with UScutters.


----------



## twistedmonkey

i would say you are right they are basiacly the same machine but laserpoint has the aligment and it goes even slower in the speed where pcut stops at 50. lasrpoint goes down to 10 so when cuting things needs slower speeds laserpoint is better. just wanted to add that. 






Nvr2Old said:


> I'm pretty sure a pcut 630 is basically the same machine as a Laserpoint 24, except minus the laser alignment. Why do you prefer the pcut?


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy said:


> Well, I made the plunge last night.
> 
> With a one year warranty, where could a guy go wrong? I'm just starting out in this cutting endeavor, and have absolutely no idea how to run one of these things. So if I can't break it, and it seems to work good, that means it will be a pretty good machine... right!?! HAHA! Of course that can be a double edged blade... if I can't get it working right, it might be more than just operator error, and I couldn't tell the difference... hmm?
> 
> Twisted, I would still like to see what you think about your green model when it comes in... especially since you have the experience you do with UScutters.


I looked at the Zencut black on ebay last night and noticed in bid history 3 had sold on Feb 13th. Was wondering if someone on this forum bought one. Sounds like a really nice cutter to learn on. Might be a little challenging to get it set up. I could not find anything yet on USCutters support page for any Zencut models, but USCutter is pretty good about helping you get started. Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## Genkboy

Nvr2Old said:


> I looked at the Zencut black on ebay last night and noticed in bid history 3 had sold on Feb 13th. Was wondering if someone on this forum bought one.



One of them would be mine!  
I'm very excited to get rolling with it!


----------



## twistedmonkey

good luck genkboy. your purcahse turned out better than me. 600 gr force stand and etc for abother 100$ not bad at all. now we will have 2 machines to test. my only concern is the same as nvr2old. setting it up. i hope its as smooth as rest but i doubt it. we will wait and see i guess.


----------



## tdprout

I just started following this post...has anyone got theirs yet? I wonder how it will compare to GX-24. If the reviews are good..I would sell my GX and get the Zen use leftover money for other supplies...Good Luck People!


----------



## leisure

tdprout said:


> I just started following this post...has anyone got theirs yet? I wonder how it will compare to GX-24. If the reviews are good..I would sell my GX and get the Zen use leftover money for other supplies...Good Luck People!


Count me on board now to, it's like a soap opera can't get enough!!!
Can't wait for results


----------



## twistedmonkey

yeap it did turn into a soap opera. I wish it didnt but as a company i think they should be dependable and honest when it comes to things like this. i bough mine day before the ebay thing poped up. but still my opinions about this product when iu get it will be my honest opinion. just because i had a problem if it benefits all i dont want to bad mouth a goo dproduct if it is great like they claim to be. tdprout stay with your gx-24 man . its a great machine you know how to use it and its backed up by a billion $ company stay with it


----------



## Nvr2Old

tdprout said:


> I wonder how it will compare to GX-24. If the reviews are good..I would sell my GX and get the Zen use leftover money for other supplies...Good Luck People!


600gf vs 250 gf.... More than twice as much down force as a GX-24
60 ips vs 20 ips....3 times as fast as the GX-24
tangential cornering vs N/A on GX-24
If this cutter is as good as it sounds, Roland may have to update the CAMM-1. The Zencut Black looks like a GCC Jaguar IV that retails for over $2000. This could be the cutter a lot of people have been waiting for. Can't wait for the reviews.


----------



## twistedmonkey

nvr2old dont forget one thing support , software, customer service is more important. its like my car purchase i bought a hyundai azera top of the line what a bargain car for what i get with it but after purcahse hahahahahaha not a great bargain anyways we are all specualted and having fun until someone actually gives us their opinions about these units. my main reason why i bought this was if it turns out great i am chaninging all my cutters to this one. speed is what i need in a mall retail enviroment. and i use couple differnt softwares. with the simple cheap cutters you can make them work with basicaly anything. they are easy to work and no limitations like sensors and etc.


----------



## tdprout

ok...what is tangential cornering? the cut studio was way easier to learn then signcut...especially when it comes down to contour cutting.


----------



## Nvr2Old

tdprout said:


> ok...what is tangential cornering? the cut studio was way easier to learn then signcut...especially when it comes down to contour cutting.


Tangential cornering- the knife lifts up, then turns and comes back down to create a more exact corner cut, also it can perform pounce cuts.
As far as Signcut goes, it's what I'm using now, takes a while to get used to it, but now I kind of like it.


----------



## twistedmonkey

i wish there was a cutter that read the marks without doing anything with a software and contour cut . how easy life would be. no contour lines no setup issues .


----------



## jemmyell

How would you wish that to work? Without contour lines the spacing between the artwork and the border would be zero? Or a predetermined amount? I am researching how this could be done (from CorelDRAW) so give me some thoughts about how you would like it to work. What would make it simple for you?


----------



## twistedmonkey

lol just print amd let the machine do it. it was just a joke, i know there is no way the machine will do that but hey who knows with all this technology one day it might happen


----------



## jemmyell

Lol,

Ok, I was offering to get your thoughts on this technology. I bought a GCC plotter at ISS recently. Writing CorelDRAW addons is what I do. The 'machine' might not do it but some special software might. I was just asking as to what 'it' would be to you.


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> i wish there was a cutter that read the marks without doing anything with a software and contour cut . how easy life would be. no contour lines no setup issues .


I agree. It seems like since the cutter has an "optic eye" you would think there would be a way for it to "see" the graphic and then you could set parameters into the cutter for setting contour cut offset. When I first got my LP24, that's exactly what I thought the GX-24 did. Now I don't feel so bad that I got a laser point instead of an optic eye cutter.

jemmyell,
I have to wonder if someone with computer programming talent could make a plug in program that reads your graphic reg marks and image, then makes a contour cut file for it.


----------



## tdprout

JV are you contour cutting with your LP?


----------



## jemmyell

Hi JV,

Yes, that was what I was wanting to discuss. In CorelDRAW this seems very doable with a vector design. Bitmap designs will be harder but still not impossible. I have been told that this already exists by a rep I met at ISS but it is a proprietary software package. I would hope to make a plugin for CorelDRAW since that is what I know. In theory any cutter that had a windows driver allowing 'print' straight from CorelDRAW would then be able to use it.


----------



## twistedmonkey

and yess i just recived my zencut green today. i didnt open it yet because its getting pretty late. i wont be working tomorrow so im gonno set it up at my house . lets see what this baby is all about. its greeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn lol nite nite all


----------



## tdprout

Make sure you get up around 7am so that you can test and properly post your findings by noon! Just kidding have a good one.!


----------



## twistedmonkey

u know i am getting up at 7 lol


----------



## Nvr2Old

tdprout said:


> JV are you contour cutting with your LP?


Believe it or not, yes, I have figured it out and can create a contour cut file fairly quick now. 
Had to go to Huntington Beach today, but I will be watching this thread closely tomorrow. Can't wait to see more info on the Green Machine!


----------



## Genkboy

I'm all ears too! I'm stoked to hear about that green machine.

Did you see they raised the price of black machine to $1,299? ?!?!?!

I just got lucky and scooped mine up when they were still $899... whew!

I would love to know more about that contour cutting program you guys are talking about.. or creating.

I have some pre-printed decals that I have to cut out with an exacto knife. There are no registration marks... this is what they look like, printed on clear vinyl.










It would be nice if I could scan that image into the computer and trace around the outside and load it into the cutter, and vwalla. Seems too easy.
Why they don't build a cutter with a built in scanner. Something that could feed a preprinted image through scanning it as it goes... then backs up and home's it self, an image pops up in the program for cutting, you tell it were to cut, and boom.. there you go.

Scanners are so cheap these days.. that technology can't be that far off.

Have you tested that green machine?? HURRY UP ALREADY.. haha!!!


----------



## tdprout

Wait..how much is the "green" machine and how much is the "black" machine?


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy said:


> I'm all ears too! I'm stoked to hear about that green machine.
> 
> Did you see they raised the price of black machine to $1,299? ?!?!?!
> 
> I just got lucky and scooped mine up when they were still $899... whew!


At USCutters site Green is $799 Black is $1199, so if they list them on ebay again they will probably list them cheaper with a shorter warranty period.


Genkboy said:


> I would love to know more about that contour cutting program you guys are talking about.. or creating.
> 
> I have some pre-printed decals that I have to cut out with an exacto knife. There are no registration marks... this is what they look like, printed on clear vinyl.


Hmmm, had to think about that. Pre-printed decals with no reg marks. Maybe if a stencil was made, then use a sharpie to add reg marks onto the decals. Then scan the image into Corel or Illustrator to create a contour cut file. I think it could be done.


----------



## jemmyell

Maybe you could make a template in CorelDRAW for manually adding the registration marks? Put the contour lines around the scanned in drawing / shapes then add the registration marks as outlines to the same drawing. Then cut the drawing out of some material that has no adhesive. This would leave 'windows' around the shapes to contour cut and a precise set of registration marker windows that you could just mark through. You would align the contour windows on the decal then mark through the registration marker windows.


----------



## tdprout

Price is higher based on the color? Wow....


----------



## Nvr2Old

James, maybe a subject for a new thread.....
We will all be anxiously awaiting for you to write a new plug in program for contour cutting.

TDP, I think the main difference is Black has dc servo motor.

Mike, we're running out of small talk waiting for your review of the Zencut Green.
Please hurry as I can't leave my computer until I see your post.


----------



## tdprout

Really...I thought it was agreed he would have his findings by noon EST. Geez!


----------



## twistedmonkey

sorry all ive been showeling since morning lol snow came down again. i just sat down and opend the box. i didnt hook it up so i will be posting all day with updates. i kno iknow my bad by its more intense thsi way. first initial opionions its well packed. ita looks like they tried to put things like roland does. small tools and etc. i have to admit its a heavy machine. it feels solid. but its definatly green. Urgggggghhhh like the HULK lol . there are no booklets inside only a cd that says uscutter i hope there is a manual in there because there is none in the box. ill keep you guys updated as i go through. i hope i can get this thing working,


----------



## jemmyell

That looks like a green GCC Puma III...

I saw driver notes for this on the GCC website so I believe it is made by them.

-James


----------



## charles95405

sort of agree with James....the control panel sure looks like a GCC Puma III...If in fact it is made by GCC, you have a great machine


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> there are no booklets inside only a cd that says uscutter i hope there is a manual in there because there is none in the box. ill keep you guys updated as i go through. i hope i can get this thing working,


Don't worry, you'll get it going. Nothing but a CD and machine in the box, Yes, sounds like USCutter's packaging alright. I suspect the manual will be on CD in PDF format.


----------



## twistedmonkey

it is puma gcc III. one of our vendors in this forum told me so. its basicaly name change. its made by gcc and its the same machine. the black and the green same company makes them. im playing with the controls so far and its basialy like roland. by anoyying sound in the background cant figure out what. i did a cut test and all good . this dies have a servo motor who said it didnt? it has the sensors like roland it reads the meadia and sets the origin. etc. note: its very hard to move the oinch rollers i had to lube a little but still very tight.


----------



## Nvr2Old

Mike, my bad,
Read the info wrong, looks like the main difference between Black and Green is downforce, speed and Tangential Cornering.


----------



## charles95405

If the Green Machine is a Puma III...I wonder if the black machine is a Jaguar IV...which is one step up from the Puma...just faster and more down force


----------



## jemmyell

Are you using that with a USB connection? Is it a laptop computer? I have had issues getting my Puma going. The vendor has told me one other customer has had problems with USB and a laptop. It doesn't help that GCC China is closed for Spring Festival currently.

-James Leonard


----------



## twistedmonkey

no connection yet. i installed everything trying to set up seigngo pro but have no luck yet. im using usb.


----------



## Genkboy

Did they send you an email with the registration code, for the sign pro? or what is written somewhere within the package contents?

Sounds like it could be a good machine! I'm hoping so!


----------



## jemmyell

The Puma III is sold by Digital Art Solutions and several other vendors for use making RhineStone stencils. The 400g downforce is touted as a really big feature.

I am hoping to hear about the USB by the end-of-day (Cali time) the vendor is doing a USB / laptop install in order to make some docs and replicate the issue (if they can).

-James


----------



## twistedmonkey

i already has sign cut x2 . i think its the same . that they sent. i cant get anything to do anything.


----------



## jemmyell

Can you get the test cut function to work? It will let you set up the cutting force and show that the plotter is alive. It is run from the control panel after you load some vinyl and get the plotter to size it.

-James Leonard


----------



## twistedmonkey

everything is fine with the cutter. i did test from the contol panel it cust great. it measures the paper and ready to cut but no action. now im trying serial. still no luck


----------



## jemmyell

Maybe you have a similar CD. My vendor told me that there is a utility to set up the Virtual USB port on the 'Drivers\English folder. I am still waiting on docs with screen caps from them.

-James Leonard


----------



## twistedmonkey

i palyed around in signblazer software that uscutter supplies with pcut cutters i chose the pcut and chose the serial port sent the data it actually sent the data but machine says hpgl error so i have connection i might have settings issue. i cant figure this out im going nutz lol i tried signgo pro, sign cut x2 , signblazer


----------



## twistedmonkey

ok what i did was i used a universal cutter driver in the settings in signgo pro software and it worked. i am going to try some differnt designs see if it works that way.


----------



## Genkboy

the anticipation is too much!


----------



## jemmyell

Are you still using the serial port or did that work with the USB?

-James Leonard


----------



## twistedmonkey

ok i got it to work finally but only with these options. 
SIGN GO PRO
UNIVERSAL DRIVER
SERIAL 

IT CUTS GREAT. SMOOTH AND GOOD OPERATION. i cant say anything about optic eye because i cant get anything to work in anyother way. for regular vinyl cutting and tshirt maetrial cutting i would say it cuts fast and smooth. very solid machine.it operates same way that a roland gx-24 operates. for the price i think it was a good buy for a daily use. better than my pcut and laserpoint. wish i had a software like roland cat cut that would be awsome. i still have to play around with it. i am no expert but if the price was 799$ i would definently buy it but if it goes up to 1000$ i would not. usb seems to work great in installation process. but using the sign cut corel didnt go smooth. i am sure i did something wrong along the way. i usualy create my designs in corel and transfer them in to signblazer or signgo pro which worked for me flawlesly so far. this new combination i think i have to learn the corel and signcut combo. but as far as the machine goes. i would suggest to all that wants one to wait for some more people to buy and work with it first. genkboy is one i hope he has more luck than me. i am thinking about reaearching puma III and see how that works because its the same machine.im sorry to all hoping for a great review but in almost 4 hrs all i could get it to work was the above combo. i will definatly make sure to post some more updates as i master this new machine. NOTE: i have not heard anything from uscutters about my email yet. Selling the black one for 899$ on ebay they didnt respond to me. some of you got lucky and bough the black one for 899$ on ebay today they changed it to 1299. i think they recived my email and they realized what happaned. i think they were trying to sell some units to the market so people can talk about it. i can guarantee you guys you can get it for 899$ if u called them. i am very dissapointed with what happend with the ebay issue and the pice i paid for a smaller item with no stand and etc. But there is nothing i can do. I dont think they will do anything either. Probobly just ignore my emails and let it slide or come up with a " aww we made a mistake sorry" excuse. I hope one day companies realize us( small business owners ) are what keeps them alive. anyways you all hae a great week. Anyone comes up with anu other reviews please post them. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx4NIBaOBkY[/media]


----------



## Nvr2Old

twistedmonkey said:


> i cant figure this out im going nutz lol i tried signgo pro, sign cut x2 , signblazer


Was wondering if you updated from Signcut X2 to Signcut Pro, The latest version of Signcut Pro may have the correct drivers for your machine.


----------



## twistedmonkey

thats my next move but my eyes are blood red lol at least i know the machine works. i will do that tomorrow. tome to showel more snow lol


----------



## sstroy18

did u try contour cutting yet i have a zen cut and having problems with finding the right reg marks for it pulling my hair out using ai4 with singcut pro


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

I have my Puma III talking on the USB port now. If your CD has a Drivers\English directory then you can run the 'remove' program then the 'usbsetup' program. That will create the port needed to install the printer itself. I had to download the latest Puma III driver from gccworld.com (join the GCC club to get access). I installed that driver last (after the port was created) Now my plotter is talking to my laptop and printing straight out of CorelDRAW. Life is good. Now to read the manuals. There is some VBA on the GCC CD to print registration marks from CorelDRAW. I will play with that soon (probably not tonight).

a BIG thanks to Joto Paper for being so responsive about this issue! I can see that I really got lucky at ISS. I was trying to buy a Graphtec plotter but the salesman was being a jerk and ignoring me so my wife said "let's go talk to those guys and see what they have" 

Joto made me a GREAT deal on the plotter, a heat press, three extra platens and $60 worth of RhineStone supplies.

-James Leonard


----------



## Genkboy

Any other updates on your green machine?
My Zencut Black arrived today in two separate boxes.. both had, in great BIG writing, 'MADE IN CHINA'
I'm thinking... awww.... ****. lol!

Personally, I hate supporting foreign countries... but as long as this machine is good.. I'll be happy!
I will post my findings sometime later this weekend. 
I'm a total nub when it comes to cutters.. I'm sure I will break something right away.. lol!


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy said:


> I'm a total nub when it comes to cutters.. I'm sure I will break something right away.. lol!


If the cutter came with a pen attachment, it's much safer for the cutter to learn drawing vs. cutting. Walmart sells 25 ft rolls of craft paper for around $3.50 in the crafts department.


----------



## Genkboy

Well,

I have it all put together.. I will be snagging up a dedicated Laptop for it tomorrow. Something I can take to the shop or back in the house.. portability has always been a good friend of mine.

The machine feels very solid, and the stand is excellent!
Now, If I can learn to use some software so that this thing does what I actually want it to do. There was supposed to be a registration code for the SignPro software, but I can't seem to find where they say it is located. .. lol! I'm starting to think I'm already in over my head! haha!

More coming later... much much later.. 

Nvr2Old, thanks for the advice. I will be doing just that... but where does one pick up a felt pin? The manual says that this machine has that ability.. just remove the blade and drop a pin. Should work.. no?


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy said:


> Well,
> 
> I have it all put together.. I will be snagging up a dedicated Laptop for it tomorrow. Something I can take to the shop or back in the house.. portability has always been a good friend of mine.
> 
> The machine feels very solid, and the stand is excellent!
> Now, If I can learn to use some software so that this thing does what I actually want it to do. There was supposed to be a registration code for the SignPro software, but I can't seem to find where they say it is located. .. lol! I'm starting to think I'm already in over my head! haha!


Contact USCutter, they will email a registration code to you. When you get your dedicated laptop, download The free trial of Signcut Pro here trial then when you get your activation code, just enter it into the program. SC Pro is a cut only program so you will also need Illustrator, Corel Draw or Inkscape (shareware) to create your vector cutting files.



Genkboy said:


> Nvr2Old, thanks for the advice. I will be doing just that... but where does one pick up a felt pin? The manual says that this machine has that ability.. just remove the blade and drop a pin. Should work.. no?


My cutter came with what looks like a blade holder, but has a ball point pen inside, but if your manual says you can use a "felt tip pen", that's probably generic for a "Sharpie" pen.
I suppose it comes down to if the manual says remove the blade from the blade holder and insert pen (ball point refill), or if it says to remove blade and holder assembly to insert felt pen.


----------



## twistedmonkey

genkboy good luck with the machine. looks great . at least yours has a rand on it lol hahaha my dont even say zencut . its great yiu have 3 pinch rollers. by the way code is in the email they sent you. like a confirmation email. it says selltopia order etc in the email subject. its all the way at the bottom where they have the items sent to you . check that email.


----------



## Genkboy

The basket cutter mesh has GCC on it?


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy said:


> The basket cutter mesh has GCC on it?


LOL, guess that was to hard to rebrand


----------



## twistedmonkey

hey i have no brand at all. its juts a green machine lol no info at all.


----------



## plan b

Gcc has almost always been re-branded up until a couple years ago,, it was signwarehouse's cutter for a long time...


----------



## Genkboy

twistedmonkey said:


> genkboy good luck with the machine. looks great . at least yours has a rand on it lol hahaha my dont even say zencut . its great yiu have 3 pinch rollers. by the way code is in the email they sent you. like a confirmation email. it says selltopia order etc in the email subject. its all the way at the bottom where they have the items sent to you . check that email.


Hey man,
It took three attempts to get that registration code, but they got it figured out! 
I've had real good luck with their customer service so far. They respond within 24 hrs every time I've emailed them.

I special ordered a computer, so my cutter has just been sitting in the shop waiting for me. I have plenty of vinyl to get going though, so I'm almost there! haha


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy said:


> Hey man,
> It took three attempts to get that registration code, but they got it figured out!
> I've had real good luck with their customer service so far. They respond within 24 hrs every time I've emailed them.
> 
> I special ordered a computer, so my cutter has just been sitting in the shop waiting for me. I have plenty of vinyl to get going though, so I'm almost there! haha


I'm seriously looking at the cutter you got, Lucky Dog 
I will probably buy from USCutter site instead of ebay, (longer warranty) but in no hurry until I find someone that successfully can cut with laptop and usb connection and the supplied cutting software.


----------



## Stitches

I'll stick with my GX-24. Had no problems setting it up and the actual operation. Plugged it in, loaded drivers and software, bada bing, bada boom I was cutting. All within about 15min.


----------



## twistedmonkey

1695 vs 799$ major differnce in price. 



Stitches said:


> I'll stick with my GX-24. Had no problems setting it up and the actual operation. Plugged it in, loaded drivers and software, bada bing, bada boom I was cutting. All within about 15min.


----------



## Stitches

It was well worth the money!


----------



## plan b

It doesn't boil down to price but rather preferance, for so long the Roland has been popular with apperal folks and most have turned a blind eye to the fact that there are cutters out there that are acually built better or just as good as the Roland. This green machine cutter is a GCC cutter which is a top of the line cutter and I suspect that US cutters went directly to the factory and had it private labeled. I know that GCC has around 250k of their cutters out in the field working, anybody that has a Roland for sure can't go wrong with that machine the same goes with the GCC and the Graphtec.


----------



## Genkboy

sounds very encouraging!


----------



## Nvr2Old

plan b said:


> This green machine cutter is a GCC cutter which is a top of the line cutter and I suspect that US cutters went directly to the factory and had it private labeled.


A post I read at USCutters support forum confirms Zencut are rebranded GCC cutters. The post was by Howard (USC manager) stating that they were able to get a better deal and pass it to the consumer by rebranding rather then keeping the GCC name.


----------



## Genkboy

Twisted,

Which driver are you using? For the life of me, I can not get this thing to work. I have the CD that came with it. The driver there does nothing for me. I have to use the USB, because I don't have a serial.

You have any of the drivers that would get this thing going for me, please help a guy out! I'm running vista 64.
Levi from USCutter said Jaguar 2 or Panther 3 were pretty much the same machine.

Any advice? .. cause I'm having NO luck... well, bad luck
Thanks


----------



## twistedmonkey

tell u the truth i used auniversal driver thats the only way i got it to work. i am sure you can use gcc puma III driver it must work because its the same machine. if using usb try serial




Genkboy said:


> Twisted,
> 
> Which driver are you using? For the life of me, I can not get this thing to work. I have the CD that came with it. The driver there does nothing for me. I have to use the USB, because I don't have a serial.
> 
> You have any of the drivers that would get this thing going for me, please help a guy out! I'm running vista 64.
> Levi from USCutter said Jaguar 2 or Panther 3 were pretty much the same machine.
> 
> Any advice? .. cause I'm having NO luck... well, bad luck
> Thanks


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy,
jemmyell posted how to connect his GCC Puma III to usb on this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t98119-3.html Should be the same install routine for Zencut Green and Black


Re: GCC Vinyl Cutter
hI,

Have a look on your CD for these files:

D:\English_Version\USB Driver

1. Remove
2. USB Setup

Step 1. Double click the remove icon and follow the instructions.

Step 2. Double click the USB Setup icon to install the virtual port.

Once the virtual port is set up you can install the latest driver from GCC club. Then setup your printer. You should see a port 'GCC USB0:' or something similar.

-James Leonard
__________________
Link to GCC World for latest drivers is http://www.gccworld.com/customer_member.html You have to sign up with serial number for your cutter, curious to know if GCC will let USCutter buyers sign up for driver support on their site.


----------



## Nick Horvath

We have had good luck using the GCC cutters. The ones that we purchased came with GreatCut software, but all can work directly with Corel Draw, and I am sure AI.

The key is setting these cutters up as a printer, then from there you will be able to use other cutter software.


----------



## Genkboy

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to forward this info on.. Might be able to help somebody.

I haven't tried it, but this is the response Brandon from USCutter gave me... I hope it works! 



> The ZenCut Black has not been updated in SignCutPro yet. However you will get perfect performance out of the ZenCut Black by selecting GCC as the manufacturer and Jaguar IV-61 as the driver.
> 
> On a 64 bit system you need to remember to set the cutter for 64 bit installation. You need to take the cutter into offline mode and hit the MISC button and cycle through the menu using the arrow keys until you get to USB Printer Communication type it will probably be set to original you need to set it to common. Once set it will tell you to replug your usb connection. Go ahead and unplug the usb connection from the side of the cutter and plug it in again. Try re-installing the drivers that came with the cutter.
> 
> In the printers folder on your machine you need to right click the ZenCut Black Printer and get properties on it, goto the ports tab and make sure the printer is set to the first available USB Virtual Port and not LPT1...




I was doing everything wrong.. so with that info, I will definitely have a new approach. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Nvr2Old

Nick, have you tried Greatcut software?
I tried to download a free trial from GCC World's site, but can't get it to run in Windows 7


----------



## Nick Horvath

James,

Yes, I am using the Greatcut software, but in Windows XP. It is able to import from other graphics programs, and edit/manipulate the design that you imported. It is not really a graphic software all by itself.


----------



## Nvr2Old

Thanks Nick,
Actually James is from a direct quote from another thread, My name is JV. I think I made that post a little confusing.


----------



## Nick Horvath

Sorry, JV.


----------



## nellietjh

I just tried calling them. I was ready to bite the bullet and get one but the customer service guy said that deal was gone. Bummer. Finally ready to get one but not willing to spend the extra - knowing what it was going for.


----------



## Nvr2Old

nellietjh said:


> I just tried calling them. I was ready to bite the bullet and get one but the customer service guy said that deal was gone. Bummer. Finally ready to get one but not willing to spend the extra - knowing what it was going for.


That's why I'm waiting, to make sure all issues I may have with this cutter are resolved before I buy one. 900 bucks worth a gamble, 1400 not so much.


----------



## nellietjh

Agreed. I asked if that offer was an introdctory offer but really didn't get a clear response.


----------



## twistedmonkey

UPDATE::::::::::::::

i finally got it to work guysssss i downloaded the signblazer free software. but not the uscutter version. the full cutter list version online. in that list i am using puma II 60 driver and i am using usb with no problems cuts like a charm. email me with any question guys i think i have a solution,

____signblazer non uscutter version i have the link if anyone needs
____usb cable
____zencut green


----------



## Nvr2Old

That's great Mike,
At least you know now that it works!
Let us know when you are using the cutter on daily basis, if everything is ok


----------



## twistedmonkey

i will let you guyz know but i think i have to send th emachine to uscutters already since the first day i have this wierd sound like a beeping ( ennoying circut sound, like something is touching somethin) sound i cant figure out there has to be something wrong i will call them tomorrow.

YouTube - zen cut green sound problem


----------



## twistedmonkey

i got a reply back guys and they are saying they all make sound like that. which is really not making sence to me. they told me when i am not using just put it in off line mode. has anyone had this issue? with gcc iii puma? (i have the zencut green)


----------



## JoshEllsworth

twistedmonkey said:


> i got a reply back guys and they are saying they all make sound like that. which is really not making sence to me. they told me when i am not using just put it in off line mode. has anyone had this issue? with gcc iii puma? (i have the zencut green)


The one we work with makes this sound as well. I guess the best way to compare is that its like a car sitting in idle.


----------



## nellietjh

This from USCutter.... 

I'm sorry but that was a rare promotional offer on a new cutter we introduced. Those price points have almost no margins for us and were designed to get in the hands of users quickly to build feedback. We will not be offering those cutters at those prices again. 

KB 
Karl Bowman
President
US Cutter


----------



## Nvr2Old

nellietjh said:


> This from USCutter....
> 
> I'm sorry but that was a rare promotional offer on a new cutter we introduced. Those price points have almost no margins for us and were designed to get in the hands of users quickly to build feedback. We will not be offering those cutters at those prices again.
> 
> KB
> Karl Bowman
> President
> US Cutter


Unless no one that bought at a cheaper price gives feedback?
So far feedback on this forum has been less then great, and have not seen any feedback anywhere else.


----------



## jemmyell

twistedmonkey said:


> i will let you guyz know but i think i have to send th emachine to uscutters already since the first day i have this wierd sound like a beeping ( ennoying circut sound, like something is touching somethin) sound i cant figure out there has to be something wrong i will call them tomorrow.
> 
> YouTube - zen cut green sound problem[/quote
> Hi,
> 
> My Puma III does this as well. It is servo idle noise, not uncommon in servo electronics in CNC equipment. On a CNC router the spindle is loud enough that the operator almost never notices it.
> 
> -James


----------



## Genkboy

MY FIRST CUT EVER!~










I couldn't be happier! Just finer than frog hair... happier than a tornader in a trailor park... haha! (sorry, I have kids and have seen the movie "Cars" at least 10 times, that part just sticks in my head... lol)

I can do a quick video for you guys if you want... this thing is lightning fast, and super quite! I don't hear buzzing noise everyone is talking about though... 
The fan on my computer makes more noise than this thing does when sitting at an idle.

There is a bit of catch to get it to install for a 64 bit system.. but with the proper info.. it's a breeze!

SUPER EXCITED over here!


----------



## Nvr2Old

Congrats Genkboy,
You are well on your way to making successful vinyl designs! 
Are you using Signcut Pro?


----------



## Genkboy

I am... I still have to learn how to do anything within the program.. but I figured out how to send a job to the plotter... haha!

I'm using Inkscape then SignCut Pro... so far.. so good.


----------



## Nvr2Old

Genkboy said:


> I am... I still have to learn how to do anything within the program.. but I figured out how to send a job to the plotter... haha!
> 
> I'm using Inkscape then SignCut Pro... so far.. so good.


I have been using Signcut Pro with Illustrator CS4 for a while and found it is an ok cut only program. I emailed USCutter support and asked if they are including GCC's cut program "Greatcut" with the Zencut models and Karl Bowman (president) replied 'Yes"
I downloaded a trial copy from GCC's site and found out it is actually a rebranded version of CoCut. I played around with the features in the program and IMO Greatcut is far superior to Signcut Pro, and it's free.
Just need to go to GCC's site and join the GCC Club to gain access to their download center. GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer 
You will need your cutters serial number to sign up.
Hoping you or Twisted Monkey will sign up to see if GCC will actually allow Zencut owners access to their free download center.


----------



## Genkboy

I've tried that actually..

My serial number is personalized to USCutter or something, because GCC doesn't recognize it... invalid serial every time I try to download anything from that site.

If you have any pointers for that, I'm all ears... 
If I'm just starting to learn these programs.. I'd like to start with what is supposed to be best!
Thanks!


----------



## Nvr2Old

I would fire off an email to USCutter support and ask how to get the activation code for GCC GreatCut. The software download is for a fully functioning version, but the activation code is only for 30 days. The free download is on GCC site is here GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


----------



## Genkboy

jemmyell said:


> twistedmonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will let you guyz know but i think i have to send th emachine to uscutters already since the first day i have this wierd sound like a beeping ( ennoying circut sound, like something is touching somethin) sound i cant figure out there has to be something wrong i will call them tomorrow.
> 
> YouTube - zen cut green sound problem[/quote
> Hi,
> 
> My Puma III does this as well. It is servo idle noise, not uncommon in servo electronics in CNC equipment. On a CNC router the spindle is loud enough that the operator almost never notices it.
> 
> -James
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few cuts, and I still haven't heard this noise. I've watched the Youtube video.... I hear what you're talking about.
> 
> While my cutter is at an idle, it makes '0' noise... like a computer in sleep mode.
Click to expand...


----------



## twistedmonkey

it makes the noise when i put the paper on and lock the handle. and read the measurement. than the noise starts. when there is no vinyl in the machine it is quite. only when its waiting for info from the computer. it is so annoying. it still dont make sence to me roland was a servo motor how come that didnt make noise


----------



## twistedmonkey

serial numbers are not the same i tried as well. 





Nvr2Old said:


> I have been using Signcut Pro with Illustrator CS4 for a while and found it is an ok cut only program. I emailed USCutter support and asked if they are including GCC's cut program "Greatcut" with the Zencut models and Karl Bowman (president) replied 'Yes"
> I downloaded a trial copy from GCC's site and found out it is actually a rebranded version of CoCut. I played around with the features in the program and IMO Greatcut is far superior to Signcut Pro, and it's free.
> Just need to go to GCC's site and join the GCC Club to gain access to their download center. GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer
> You will need your cutters serial number to sign up.
> Hoping you or Twisted Monkey will sign up to see if GCC will actually allow Zencut owners access to their free download center.


----------



## charles95405

I am not sure but I suspect the serial numbers on re-branded machines will not match with any GCC because the sellers of the re-branded cutter are responsible for any warranty'support....not GCC.. Just a thought


----------



## Nvr2Old

I bet your right Charles, sounds like USCutter is responsible for warranty/service. However since Karl Bowman answered my direct pre-sales question as "yes" Greatcut is included with the Zencut models, they should honor their word about suppling Greatcut with the unit.


----------



## twistedmonkey

wish they did something i would be online for that as well for the greatcut.

i still dont know if the print cut works this sunday i am downloading the new version and give it a go all day. 



Nvr2Old said:


> I bet your right Charles, sounds like USCutter is responsible for warranty/service. However since Karl Bowman answered my direct pre-sales question as "yes" Greatcut is included with the Zencut models, they should honor their word about suppling Greatcut with the unit.


----------



## Genkboy

Little update...

I've been running the Zencut for a few days, and everything looks great! No problems running.. and everything has come out great, with no errors.

Here is a short video, while I thought about capturing it.. just as it started to make my easy weed lines.. boy those are nice!



These are just a few little odds and ends we've been cutting up for around the house.. just playing around.


----------



## Olymom

Thanks for posting the video Gankboy! I just purchased this cutter today. Should be here by the end of next week. I will let you know what my experience is.


----------



## Nick Horvath

Genkboy said:


> Little update...
> 
> I've been running the Zencut for a few days, and everything looks great! No problems running.. and everything has come out great, with no errors.
> 
> Here is a short video, while I thought about capturing it.. just as it started to make my easy weed lines.. boy those are nice!
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few little odds and ends we've been cutting up for around the house.. just playing around.


What type of driver cd came with your cutter? Ours came with widows driver, VLCD (which allows you to set the cutter settings on your pc), as well as File Uploader, which just sends files directly to you cutter.


----------



## gatorb8

Twistedmonkey,
So, overall are you happy with your "green" and would you buy it again at todays price, $1100 with stand? I'm a first time buyer looking for an auto registration contour cutter. looking at the green and the robo pro. Since it's a hobby thing for me, much more $$$ seems out of the question.
thanks


----------



## Genkboy

Nick Horvath said:


> What type of driver cd came with your cutter? Ours came with widows driver, VLCD (which allows you to set the cutter settings on your pc), as well as File Uploader, which just sends files directly to you cutter.


Mine came with the Zencut Driver CD. The Signcut Pro I had to have a registration code for, which was emailed to me, and downloaded that from the net.

I am running a 64bit system so I had to manually change the USB communication through the cutter in order to get the driver to install the cutter. Very seamless install after I figured that out. 

The Zencut black has been a great machine! I would recommend it to anyone! I have yet to switch the blade and try cutting mylar.... but some day!


----------



## HwnMyk

First Intros I'm Mikey out of Boulder City, NV
I've been researching my tail off and that the Zencut black may be the ticket. 3 year warr. 60 ips and 600 lbs. force seems to good to pass up. Other than the USB 64bit problem which I will have to deal with. Are there any problems foreseen, will be using inkscape. I just hope us cutters support is all it's cracked up to be, and the machine rocks. I'm passing on the graphtec ce5000-60 for this!!!


----------



## twistedmonkey

tell u the truth im happy with the cutter for daily use. i still cant even use the registration feature as i cant get softwares to work right, for 1100 i wouldnt buy. my uscutter laserpoint for 400$ works better than this machine. save another 500 and get a roland gx24 no headache no problems. thats my personal opinion. for 799$ i paid its a great buy. not for 1100$ not worth the headache. im sorry if it sounds harsh but its the truth. if you want a hobby machine get the laserpoint 24 its manual registration but easier than this machine. i m sure there are people out there who had better luck, i am selling my machine actually . i used it for 5 times and thats pretty much it for me. i realized i dont need 400grams of force i just need something ready to go with no problems. for tshirt material cutting and vinyl jobs i may just buy me another roland cutter lol yeap again good luck on your hobby machine if you want mine pm me ill give more info 




gatorb8 said:


> Twistedmonkey,
> So, overall are you happy with your "green" and would you buy it again at todays price, $1100 with stand? I'm a first time buyer looking for an auto registration contour cutter. looking at the green and the robo pro. Since it's a hobby thing for me, much more $$$ seems out of the question.
> thanks


----------



## Genkboy

HwnMyk said:


> First Intros I'm Mikey out of Boulder City, NV
> I've been researching my tail off and that the Zencut black may be the ticket. 3 year warr. 60 ips and 600 lbs. force seems to good to pass up. Other than the USB 64bit problem which I will have to deal with. Are there any problems foreseen, will be using inkscape. I just hope us cutters support is all it's cracked up to be, and the machine rocks. I'm passing on the graphtec ce5000-60 for this!!!



Hey Mikey,

I have a Zencut Black running on a 64 bit system, no problems at all. There is one step for installation on 64 bit systems that wasn't produce in the the literature anywhere, but after contacting USCUTTER, I had it up and running in no time! I use this cutter daily.. and it hasn't had a single hick-up. 

If you decide to make that plunge, PM me with any questions.

I use inkscape to design my vector files, and load them straight into Signcut.. NO issues. Couldn't love my set up any better!

Good luck!


----------



## twistedmonkey

have you done contour cut yet>?????



Genkboy said:


> Hey Mikey,
> 
> I have a Zencut Black running on a 64 bit system, no problems at all. There is one step for installation on 64 bit systems that wasn't produce in the the literature anywhere, but after contacting USCUTTER, I had it up and running in no time! I use this cutter daily.. and it hasn't had a single hick-up.
> 
> If you decide to make that plunge, PM me with any questions.
> 
> I use inkscape to design my vector files, and load them straight into Signcut.. NO issues. Couldn't love my set up any better!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Genkboy

twistedmonkey said:


> have you done contour cut yet>?????



I have not... I haven't had anything to contour


----------



## HwnMyk

Genkboy-If you could do a simple contour cut to let us all know how that works. That's Mikey


----------



## plan b

That machine has optical registration and works the same as any cutter with the same equipment. Most people call it a optical eye.


----------



## Nvr2Old

plan b said:


> That machine has optical registration and works the same as any cutter with the same equipment. Most people call it a optical eye.


Yes, but I would like to know how well contour cutting works with the supplied Signcut Pro software


----------



## HwnMyk

I feel for you on the zencut green, mike. I although was looking at the zencut black. Definately more machine for 1399.00 with 600g and 60 ips. It is the gcc jag 4 by all the demensions and data, that units 2200.00. If the contour test comes back good it's a deal.Thanks Mikey


----------



## plan b

Nvr2Old said:


> Yes, but I would like to know how well contour cutting works with the supplied Signcut Pro software


Sorry about that, I had no idea were you were heading, however it should work just fine with scp but down the road you might want to look at a software that you can control better.


----------



## twistedmonkey

some updates guys. I swithc using to serial port and omg cant be happier. no problems at all. i started cutting righaway. i am using SIGN GO PRO full software i paid 99$ which is great for my vinyl and tshirt vinyl purposes. it already had the gcc iii 60 drivers so i started cutting right away. no problems no nothing. great. i tried the print/cut feature in signgo pro not a great feature so didnt work well. i think its better to use the supplied software which is signcut pro. hopefully one of these days i will installo and try that. but as far as the serial port its working great. but still this servi motor sound is killing meeeeeeeee its like a siren... eeewww eeeaaaa eeewww eeeaaaaaaaa naaaa naaa naaa neeeeeee yeap its ennoying. i still dont understand how one servo makes sound and the other doesnt. my roland didnt make no sound it had a servo.


----------



## twistedmonkey

do you guys think roland cadcut sruido will work with this machine??? i know its made for roland but what you guys think


----------



## charles95405

I am pretty sure that Roland cut studio will NOT work....reason is that Roland does not put any drivers in for other than Roland cutter. I had a GX24 a year or so back and there were no other drivers in cut studio


----------



## twistedmonkey

anybody did a contour cut yet? i hopeing i can use my new hp 130nr printer and this cutter like a wanna be versacamm lol hope this thing works


----------



## HwnMyk

Well I went and bought the zen cut black. I love the machine so far. Very fast, very quiet ( ran it at 10:00 pm test last night ) no waky kids or annoy wife during lost. Had little issue on my first cut but that was me not seperating the grays so it wanted to cut nuances. Will try contour soon. 
Opticals work or it could'nt determine sheet size. Yeah didnt know this feature for additional options and vinyl savings.
So far I'm stoked. Now to sell sell sell. 
On a side note I feel Us Cutter staff is very short handed. I had a real hard time getting a person on the phone, I was getting pissed ( didnt know if my cutter shipped ). As soon as i got a live person they kicked into action and I got results right away. To include copies of the internal *** chewing emails. All I can say is be patient, they will work it out. 
More to come


----------



## Nvr2Old

HwnMyk said:


> Well I went and bought the zen cut black. I love the machine so far. Very fast, very quiet ( ran it at 10:00 pm test last night ) no waky kids or annoy wife during lost. Had little issue on my first cut but that was me not seperating the grays so it wanted to cut nuances. Will try contour soon.
> Opticals work or it could'nt determine sheet size. Yeah didnt know this feature for additional options and vinyl savings.
> So far I'm stoked. Now to sell sell sell.
> On a side note I feel Us Cutter staff is very short handed. I had a real hard time getting a person on the phone, I was getting pissed ( didnt know if my cutter shipped ). As soon as i got a live person they kicked into action and I got results right away. To include copies of the internal *** chewing emails. All I can say is be patient, they will work it out.
> More to come


Still suffering with my LP24, I have cutter envy!


----------



## twistedmonkey

enjoy your new cutter hvnmyk . please share your finding when you do countour cut.


----------



## twistedmonkey

if anyone wants my zencut green its for sale lol im gonno sell it the 799$ i didnt even register the sign cut pro if anyone wants it email pm me asap before i put it on ebay.


----------



## HwnMyk

Been doing lots of practice on the ZCB did a layer today, not to bad, need a little more organization at my work station for better results. Side note " tru stock vinyl" is definately a economy vinyl hard to weed their white their black is ok. Gonna start to go to the pricier stuff after practice is done. Amazing how many people use this stuff. I have had too many people want stuff done. I hope it's like this all the time. Maybe I won't have to operate anymore" like there's any work here in Vegas". Mikey


----------



## twistedmonkey

mikey move to vegas lol you can sell alot of these thing son the strip. i lived there for 2 years and thinking about opening a kiosk at the strip but was hard to get permit 



HwnMyk said:


> Been doing lots of practice on the ZCB did a layer today, not to bad, need a little more organization at my work station for better results. Side note " tru stock vinyl" is definately a economy vinyl hard to weed their white their black is ok. Gonna start to go to the pricier stuff after practice is done. Amazing how many people use this stuff. I have had too many people want stuff done. I hope it's like this all the time. Maybe I won't have to operate anymore" like there's any work here in Vegas". Mikey


----------



## HwnMyk

Thanx Mike : actually live in boulder city, But the response has been very good. As far as the Vegas red tape,I'm a 45 year resident, the process is easier when you grew up with them.


----------



## HwnMyk

hey Mike . sorry bout your cutter, I did lots of research before i went with my choice. You were a big factor in that choice. So your bad expierience has proved of value to the rest of us. It's unfortunate that someone has to be the test subject, on a not as expected investment. You save me a possibly bad choice, I know it does'nt help the hassle, but thanks for the post, it helped me along the way......Mikey


----------



## twistedmonkey

Ladies and gents i officialy threw the towel and i sold my zencut today lol . i wish i had the patience to figure out this machine but i changed my mind and dediced to go with roland gx-24 again. at least it works easier and more info about it. 400 grams of force was great with the zen cut but for tshirts i dont think i will ever use that much so. to who has the machine good luck maybe the force be with you lol  yoda is out lol


----------



## hawaiianphatboy

I am looking for a cutter, and this thread has been very helpful. My only question is what would you need 400 + grams of force for anyway? What kind of material would you be cutting with that kind of force? I am looking to cut vinyl for decals and t-shirts as well as flocking and possibly heat pressed transfers using the optical eye. I like the idea and the comfort level of a Roland 24, but would be willing to go with something else if there is a true reason or need for it for my purposes. Thanks to all that participated and offered words of wisdom and advise in this thread. Aloha and Mahalo.


----------



## HwnMyk

As a Campbell grad of 82, from Makakilo now in the Ninth Island. I'll give my opinion. There a several sustrates that require a more than average force to cut. The normal vinyl cut only requires 60-100 gf. I got the Zen black w 600gf just in case i have a custom order for thicker vinyls. If "ALL" your doing is easy vinyl for shirts and such 400 gf is fine. Hope this helped, and if you could play a round of quarters for me at the library for old times sake much mahalo ; ) aloha Mikey


----------



## hawaiianphatboy

Myk, Thanks for the info, it indeed does help. As a Police Officer working in the Ewa area, it is my job to make sure people are in fact not playing quarters by the library. I bet you miss the islands. Anyway, thanks again for your help, I feel better about what to look for now in a new cutter. Aloha and Mahalo.


----------



## twistedmonkey

how is graphtec ce5000-60 compared to roland gx24 guys


----------



## twistedmonkey

hi everyone i just bought a graphtec ce5000-60 hope this one is better than the greencut lol good luck to all who bought or thinking about buying the other machine .


----------



## Nick Horvath

twistedmonkey said:


> Ladies and gents i officialy threw the towel and i sold my zencut today lol . i wish i had the patience to figure out this machine but i changed my mind and dediced to go with roland gx-24 again. at least it works easier and more info about it. 400 grams of force was great with the zen cut but for tshirts i dont think i will ever use that much so. to who has the machine good luck maybe the force be with you lol  yoda is out lol


That's too bad. You'll love the GX-24 though!


----------



## twistedmonkey

i did own a gx-24 trust me that was my first choice. i looked around alot but wit the stand it came around 1800$ i bought mine brand new with stand less than 1300 lol so it was a steal. plus i got 200$ worth of free stuff with it so i think it was a smart choice when u look at financial point of view, down side is i have to learn the software again. i already knew the cad cut for roland was very easy to use. hope this master cut is easy as well.


----------



## Nightmare IncATV

Thank you to everyone who posted on this feed. I am new to tshirts. I have been having a silk screen shop make my shirts but to make it profitable(and by the way I am making them only for my own line of ATV apparel) I have to buy 72 shirts at a time which kills my ability to get all my designs done. And the cost per color leaves me burning the midnight oil trying to take the idea in my head and put it down in only 2 or 3 colors. Then found out about ink jet heat press through Heat Press Heroes. So I want to buy their business package. I was going to buy a vinyl cutter anyway to make stickers but then was told I should get a laser one for the tshirts. Went to order one from US Cutter for $400(2X the cost of the original one I wanted for the stickers) and now I am told I need one with an optical eye. They recomend the ZenCut. Kind of leary after reading all of this over the last hour. So my two delimas are that I am unsure as to what cutter to get (and the $999 for the ZenCut Green max's my budget for a cutter). My second problem might be the programing. I am not a computer guru and I do my designs in Paintshop Pro. They work for the silk screen shop but will that work for vinyl cutters? Please help before I make a big financial mistake. Thanks very much in advance! (sorry to yammer on so long too)


----------



## HwnMyk

T havent posted on this in a long time so this wiil be a 3 month review of the zen cut black.

The machine has been wonderful for me. No cutting problems short of operator error and lots of that starting out.

The speed i slow down cause it's so dang fast.

no problem with cuts now that i have a clean cut blade on it.

The optical registration works wonderful, on large graphic on the page you need a carrier sheet but no biggy.

Funny thing is i'm in my friends shop and she has the identical looking cutter.

BUT, it was from sign warehouse. Guess the guys at that factory have sold it to gcc, us cutter and sign warehouse.

Who cares good cutter, excellent price

Worst part/best about this is with the volume of shirts I'm starting to do had to go get a 
7 color 4 station press. Doing way more shirts than stickers and vehicles. Glad I didnt get that expensive printer.


----------



## WFTOWERS

Hi Mikey:

I am looking at the pumaIII graphtec ce5000 and the zencut black. I see you have the zencut black are you still happy with it? Has the machine held up? I am looking to cut vinyl, twill and rhinestone stencils.


----------



## nellietjh

I love my Zencut Black. I had never done vinyl before getting this machine and it took me no time at all to learn. I was already familiar with vector graphics so getting up and running was a breeze. I have had no trouble with it at all and the cuts are always great and easy to weed. I highly recommend it.


----------



## WFTOWERS

hey tj 

uscutter told me today that the zcb comes with greatcuts. Did yours? They say it is on the disk.


----------



## nellietjh

Mine came with SignCut and a limited version of Flexi


----------



## 2CT Media

You can register on GCC Club, The ZenCut Black is model number J4-183S (if 72") if not its whatever the mm width + S. Just use the serial on the bottom of the machine its the same as GCC #. You can even download GCC Firmware and flash back to GCC Status.



charles95405 said:


> I am not sure but I suspect the serial numbers on re-branded machines will not match with any GCC because the sellers of the re-branded cutter are responsible for any warranty'support....not GCC.. Just a thought


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I got my ZenCut Green yesterday and I LOVE it, I've been cutting all day.... I had the LP24 and this is like going from a VW to a Delorean.. I was really surprised with it, very easy to learn.. the cuts are precise.. I do a lot of rhinestone templates and the circles are cut exactly right.. such a difference from the LP24. It runs a whole lot quieter also.

I did have to call USCutter for support in getting it installed correctly.. they were very good, had me up and running in less than 20 minutes. I highly suggest calling them if you have any problems at all with installation.. I have had great service and support with them on both cutters I have bought from them. 

Mine came with the registration numbers for Great Cut, they were written on the front of the CD.


----------



## Heaven_bound78

I love mine as well. Had the same issues and us cutter was very quick getting it going. I've had mine for a year and absolutely love this machine.


----------



## Moxiemom

Trying to decide between the Zencut black and the Graphtec. I have WinPCSign 2012, does anyone know if it works with the Zencut? I'm doing mostly tshirts and rhinestone.e templates, but have some pretty fine designs to cut and small lettering. Any opinions would help!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I have the ZenCut Green, use WinPc and Oobling with it.. I does a really nice job. I cut everything from templates to lettering/graphics for race cars..  I have cut some very tiny lettering with this cutter. I am really pleased with mine, I've had it just about a year now.


----------



## Tshirtim

Hello Mike, I'm also intersted in this type plotter/cutter. Did you receive it and if so, how is it working out? Does it print also or just cut? I'd appreciate you sharing your thoughts.

Thanks, Tim


----------

